# injured goldfish not eating



## sydm (Oct 4, 2017)

I have assorted comets in an artificial backyard pond. 10 days ago, I found one of my fish severely injured, with ripped fins and large, gaping wounds. (I think she must have been attacked by a predator, but because of the net over the pond, it couldn't get her, and she managed to get free) I put her in a hospital tank with salt, sulfaplex and kanaplex. I've been changing the water every two days and redosing. To my surprise, her wounds are healing really well, and she seems to be improving. One of her injuries was to her face -- there's a pretty big cut from her mouth to her eye on the left side, and her face is a little droopy on that side -- the outer layer of her cheek was ripped off there too. The open wound seems to be healing well, and it's much less red than it was. I know she can open her mouth. I see her doing it. She's gotten friskier over the last few days as well. She spends most of her time at the bottom of the tank, but she does swim around and she's moving pretty fast. I just can't get her to eat anything. I've tried sinking goldfish pellets, broken floating pellets (what she used to eat when she was outside), and little pieces of thawed, cooked peas. She just won't touch anything. Any suggestions? Before and after pix here: 10 days ago, and today (Don't know why the second picture is upside down, but she is swimming right side up!).


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Have you tried feeding bloodworms or other 'living' foods to see if she is interested? Do you tend to leave the food in there a while as well, so she can graze on it?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sydm (Oct 4, 2017)

I haven't tried live foods. I do leave the food in there all day. She doesn't seem interested at all. (I wonder if her sense of smell was affected by her injuries, and I also think she might be blind in the one eye. The right side of her face was basically uninjured, but the left was pretty bad.)


----------

